# The Endless Reign



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

The Endless Reign​
_Despite the fragmented rule of the city-states, the Catholic Church has established itself as holding most dominion over the land of Ordalia. The heretical churches, or the one seen as such, have been hunted the brink of near extinction. Forcing them to hide or give up their practices all together. 

Arcane magic, as it would course through the blood or be written down in books, is a dead art. With the last of the Wizards and Sorcerers being hunted off. Clerics and Paladins of the Lord walk the land cleansing the world of Heretics and stomping out witchcraft where ever its found and there is little tolerance of abominations like the undead and their masters. It would seem that through and iron fist a sort of calm fell over the land. Most of those that would be untrusted and dangerous were hunted off...

That was before The Endless, they brought armies over the icy waves of the North bringing heresy and destruction in their wake and a devastating war with it. Now the war wages on, seemingly endless, like the name of those who started it.

_____________________________________________________

There was blood in the rain soaked streets. Another rebel attack, another strike against the camaraderie that this war should have brought. The newly appointed Cardinal had been just passing through Roma when the assassin's arrows had sprayed him down. The problem would have been easily fixed had his body not vanished in the panic that ensued after that. 

Security details that had been with him had locked the town down, forced everyone in doors while they searched. It didn't matter who's dwelling or business you were forced into, just as long as you got inside. 

So it was, that an unlikely group was pressed into a house until they filled up the small cottage. It was cramped and besides the owner, an old widow, there were six others. The home smelt of stale bread and mildew, the rainy season had been particularly damp this year. 

As they waited in the lantern lit space, they could only hope that this passed before long and the body and killer were found. ​_Enter the player characters...._


----------



## Chaos (Feb 14, 2010)

Nador cursed loudly. He went into town about one time a year and exactly on that day some fucked up priest had to get murdered and he had to be crammed into some shack with about ten others. He growled loudly. At least he had more personal space then the others, he thought as he propped himself up in a corner. He remembered one of the guards roughly shoving him into the house, calling him monster offspring and saying that they'd keep a watch on him. Nador had almost attacked the guard, but he had just been able to keep himself from doing it. Subconsciously scratching his nail against his left tusk, Nador reminded himself that this was the way his whole life was gonna be anyway. Always unlucky and discriminated. His hand came to rest on the hilt of his longsword, the only thing he trusted. Whatever. Let it come then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

((her sheet's not done, but well you know---)) 

A tall slender red haired elf stands near the door, she doesn't seem upset as much as she does worried about what's happened to the Cardinal. Her green eyes dart side to side and then fall upon Nador, he's the only one taller than her in the room and she couldn't see what happened. Finally she asks, "Did you see what happened out there?" she asks.

The elf is dressed in the clothes of an adventurer, with a curved blade at her side and four daggers. There's a bow on her back and all of her gear seems to be etched with a cross. There's a huge cross around her neck too and a Vatican insignia on her vest.

The old widow who owns the house seems only slightly bothered by this inconvenience and she just blurts out, "What did happen?"


----------



## Chaos (Feb 14, 2010)

A voice shook Nador from his thoughts. Lazily moving his head up, Nador saw a tall woman, and obviously elven, look at him. The elf was covered in holy signs all over her body, and was clearly quite comfortable with the weapons she wore on her belt. "Did you see what happened out there?" She asked, still looking at Nador.

"I didn't see anything happen, really" Nador replied to the elf's confused face "But I did hear some guards shouting about a killed holy church figure" Nador stared at the elf, trying to gauge her reaction on the news.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

The elf crossed herself, "Oh dear," she said. "That would explain why we're held up in here...it makes perfect sense really, the inquisitors will be here soon and they'll turn this town inside out in the search for the killers..."

"You don't think they're going to call _them _here, do you?" the old woman who owned the house asked, "This just can't happen----how can an awful thing like this happen," she pressed her hands to her mouth with fear filling her eyes. 

Slowly the elf pushed through the room to reach the woman, "Ma'am, my name is Persephanie...I am actually employed by Holy Mother Church, I can assure you that if they do come they'll take care not to do harm to the town permanently." 

Persephanie turned to Nador, "You're sure you saw him killed, why wouldn't one of the Clerics just get him some place safe and instill life back into him?" she wondered out loud.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 14, 2010)

The elf's expression didn't disappoint Nador as her face turned white. "Oh dear," she said. "That would explain why we're held up in here...it makes perfect sense really, the inquisitors will be here soon and they'll turn this town inside out in the search for the killers..." Nador's eyes widened. He'd heard some stories about these 'inquisitors' and he had little desire to meet them. They left more bodies in their wake then only the heretics. 

"You don't think they're going to call them here, do you?" the old woman who owned the house asked, mirroring Nador's thoughts, "This just can't happen----how can an awful thing like this happen," she pressed her hands to her mouth with fear filling her eyes. Nador watched how the elf approached the woman and tried to comfort her. "Ma'am, my name is Persephanie...I am actually employed by Holy Mother Church, I can assure you that if they do come they'll take care not to do harm to the town permanently." 

Permanently, Nador thought. Even one of the church's subordinates couldn't promise that any harm would be done. Nador guessed that 'no permanent damage' meant that there would be enough people left alive in the town to rebuild. He scoffed his own sarcasm. So far, the elf hadn't done anything wrong to him and he shouldn't already start thinking like this. The elf turned back on him. "You're sure you saw him killed, why wouldn't one of the Clerics just get him some place safe and instill life back into him?" she asked. "I already said, I didn't actually see anything happening, but if it were as simple as that, I guess there wouldn't be as much commotion though, and I really doubt everyone in the whole town would've been locked up in someone elses shack" Nador replied "Not much we can do about it now, can we? Ye can go out and ask one of them nice shiny guardsmen, but they don't seem too happy at the moment"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2010)

Playing with the tassels on her belt, Keyan sat in a chair in the shadowy corner of the room.  Her lips move silently as if in a prayer but she listens to the others.  “When our turn comes just answer honestly and we can be on our way quickly enough.”  Her voice was soft but she sounded sure of herself as she turned emerald eyes on the others in the room and dropped the tassel in her lap.  “They are men of a god.  I’m sure they will see the truth in the matter.”  Keyan said smiling almost shyly toward them.  “I am Keyan.  And, I thank you dear lady for allowing us to take shelter in your home.”  She says with a nod as she picks up the tassel once more her lips moving silently again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

The old widow says nothing in return and elects to stay off to the side. She is straightening things up around the room and just moving from place to place. 

With a careful eye Persephanie regards the Cleric, easily the most trustworthy person in the room in a time like this, its easy to tell a Cleric from a normal person so Persephanie announces, "I'm in the Church's employ," she says, "So they might pass this house over when they spot me here. You're a Cleric, correct, my dear?" she asks Keyan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2010)

Jax paced around the room impatiently. Well, about as much as anyone could pace impatiently in a small hut filled with about 3 times the number of people it was built to hold. His chain shirt clanked and rattled uncomfortably, and he considered taking it off - but no, better to be prepared. If something happened he might not have enough time or even room to re-don his armor. 

At least the company he was with was reputable. An elf in the employ of the church, and a cleric. The half-orc bothered him slightly, but he wasn't going to act off a slight suspicion.  "You'd think," He said, peering out the window to see if anything was going on, "That the church would have anyone they could trust out there looking for the killer. He can't be allowed to escape."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2010)

“Yes ma’am.”  Keyan said once again stopping her silent revelry.  “It has always been my lot in life…”  She looked Persephine over.  “The churches employ?  Then you shouldn’t even be stuck in here with the likes of us.”  She smiled softly before turning toward the pacing man.  “You’re right they should.  But, how will they know they can trust somebody with out first speaking with them?”  Her eyes were wide the innocents showing in them as she truly questioned him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Thinking that might have been a question of her employ with the church, she glanced around, "I'm not sure that this is my area of expertise. I do more with tomb excursions and archeology," Persephanie said. 

It was true, she didn't look at all like she was rough and tumble. She was tall and slender with that distinct Elvan physique, not at all accustomed to up close and personal struggles. 

Outside the sounds grew louder, people could be heard in the streets moving around and there was the sound of men talking loudly. The widow seemed to become more apprehensive, she tussled with something on the table before taking a seat, "My--my name is Annette," she told them. 

As she takes a seat, the floor rug is pulled back slightly so that it crumples up in the center, making it where someone could easily trip over it.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 15, 2010)

Narod could barely contain his chuckle. He was stowed away in this shack with three religious fanatics. He liked his luck at the moment. The last house the inquisition would come to search for murderers would be one half-filled by their own henchmen. Narod wasn't too fond of the church, but he didn't dislike it either. It had brought some measure of peace to the land. Before the Endless, of course. "Well it's a fine coincidence to meet all ye guys" Narod said, letting his eyes glide over the others in the room. "Lady, might you have something to drink for us? I'll pay and I don't really feel like just sitting around"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

"Oh yes, sure," said Annette getting up from the chair. 

Narod's Perception roll:
1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)

As Narod scans the room he notices something beneath the edge of the rug and under the carpet, it looks to be a handle of some kind meant to pull up on something. 

As Annette begins to pour the drink, she's trembling and having trouble keeping the bottle steady, "Are you all from around here?" she asks.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2010)

“That may be true.  But, being in the employ of the church should see you out of cowering in a strangers house while you await their mercy.”  Keyan said to Persaphine before turning toward Narod.  “Do you think now is the time to be drinking Sir?  I mean, you might want to keep your wits about you.”  She looked at him slightly confused only thinking about how she was told that men drink.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

When looking at him, Keyan sees Nador gazing down at the floor and notices the little handle too. 

Persephanie is calmly standing in the corner, "Nonesense," she said, "It's a citizen's duty, whether they be of the Church or a lay person, to submit to the searches such as this--me trying to worm my way out of it only makes the process less thorough."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 15, 2010)

Narod gazed at the small handle-like thing protruding from under the carpet. His adventure instinct was tingling as he thought what it might reveal, but he decided to wait up a little. It probably only was a basement of some kind anyway. He stood up and walked over to Annette to get a better view, but alas, the only thing he could figure was that it was a trapdoor of some kind. Helping Annette out with the drink, since it seemed like she could barely lift the bottle, he said "No, I'm not from around here. I'm wandering most of the time really, so I'm not really around anywhere, though I know this region quite well" To the cleric, he replied "Ah, but it's just a small drink to relieve the tension, I think we could all use that" Narod let out a chuckle. "I mean, this isn't quite the most comfortable way to meet new people ah?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Annette thanked him for helping her with the drink and handed him the glass when it was done. 

"Well then you know this region has been plagued with trouble over the past few months, it seems that the threat of the war has brought rise to old tensions," Persephanie said. The rain outside of the house was picking up speed now, all around them the roar of the falling water could be heard. 

"From the sound of things they're doing a thorough search, we could be settled in here for the long haul."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 15, 2010)

Narod took a careful sip of the drink he was holding. It was good stuff indeed. "I'm knowing some stuff is going on yeah, and what credibility would anyone denying it hold when they were in a town where a cardinal has just been killed to death" Narod took another swig of his glass. Putting himself down on a chair again, he continued "The church has made many enemies, as it was a little more ruthless then it should've been in conquering this country. I'm guessing they wanted to move a little too fast" He paused "I think that with the coming of the Endless, a lot of the church's enemies have regained hope again" He ended in a silence, reflecting on what he had just said in his mind. It all sounded logical to him, yet some things didn't fit. He decided not to pay too much heed and indeed reply to the elf's second point. "They can't lock everyone up forever, people have to eat, ye know. But you're more knowledgeable of the ways of the church, I guess."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Nardor's words made him seem a little more than suspicious to Persephanie, "The Church didn't conquer the land...they simply have gotten the lords of these lands to cooperate in good faith so that we're more unified. And if you've ever seen the Endless you would know that there's no hope accompanying them...just fury."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2010)

Batz comes back to the room everyone else was in after making a quick sweep of the house. If the body of the Cardinal was hidden the house somewhere he wanted to know about it before the guards arrived on the sweep so he could point out where it was. It would be a nice opportunity to earn some of the glory he was hoping for.

Perception
1d20+0
20 + 0 = 20 ()


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2010)

"I thought," Jax said, in answer to the cleric, "That I had sufficiently proved my loyalty and dedication to the church, at least enough so to do my job. I was on my way up North, to help fight the Endless. But who knows how long I'll be delayed?" He shook his head. "But despite whatever else troubles us now, our elven friend is correct. The Endless are a force that threatens the peace and stability of this land. Nothing more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

To Jax, Persephanie gives a slight nod. She folds her hands over her stomach and just stands quietly.

The house is really only two rooms, Batz's search of the restroom area provides nothing but he quickly spots the handle on the floor where there seems to be something that lifts out of the ground.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2010)

Batz walks into the other room and tells everyone, "Come with me for a second."

After he's lead them back into the room he shows them the handle, and then quietly draws his sword and pulls the handle up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

((the handle in the floor is in the main room where everyone is))

When Batz lifts the floor handle a huge door rises up and dumps the rug away. This door has been opened recently, he can tell. Before he can look down into the dark recesses the widow goes for something on the backside of the counter top. 

She turns back, crossbow in hand and Persephanie's already upon her, sliding the curve blade up beneath her rib cage. 

Attack:
1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)

Damage: 
1d10+2 → [8,2] = (10)

Sneak Dmg:
1d6 → [6] = (6)

Persephanie slides the blade out and lets the woman fall to the floor. "She must be with the resistance," she said. "I would have never thought," she wipes her blade down and makes the sign of the cross over herself before putting it away. "Where does the hole lead?" 

The hole has a lantern down in the bottom of it with a ladder leading down, there appears to be some kind of cave or passage. The lantern must have been left for Annette. 

Rewards:
150 EXP 
Crossbow, light
1 bolt


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2010)

"I have an idea," he said, "they probably left the lantern behind for widow to find her way down the tunnel. If we dress Persephanie up to look like the widow in her clothes and disguise her to look like the widow, she can lead the way holding the lantern while the rest of stand back about 20 feet or so that we'll be out of the light of the lantern. That way they wont see those of us who are wearing armor walking up behind, Persephanie will be able check for traps easily since she'll be holding the light, and if they see Persephanie their initial reaction wont be to attack.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Persephanie looked offended, her face twisting in shock, "Now what's all this then? You trying to insinuate that I'm old looking or something? I'll have you know, we elves age _very_ gracefully."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2010)

"Of course not!" He replied with a smile, "it is more of a testament to your great skill. I don't know about you, but I would look pretty silly putting a dress on over all this armor."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

She seemed conflicted, talking frantically while writhing her hands together, "Should we wait for the proper authorities...but then we risk the criminals escaping with the body," she said suddenly. "Oh dear."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2010)

"We go in of course!" Batz declared, "If this path leads to the Cardinal than there will be good deal of reward and glory for stopping the criminals! If you don't feel like going, stay behind and explain to the authorities what happened here. If we aren't back soon we will probably need their support anyways."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

She sighed, "I suppose I have to catch them...if they're going to get away." Persephanie seemed reluctant but she knew what she had to do.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2010)

“The endless?  Certainly this is the time or place to discuss them Sir.  I mean…well…you don’t think they had anything to do with this do you?”  Keyan asks Jax but the floor is lifted before he got a chance to answer.

“Couldn’t we just yell out the door for the soldiers?”  Keyan asked jumping to her feet and peering worriedly down the hole.  “I mean we don’t wan to put anyone else in danger do we?”  she looked at the others with wide eyes.  “What if they are down there?”  Keyan’s paranoia begins to come out as she remembers her words from just moments before.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

"We don't know how far away the authorities are," Batz remind, "it could be hours before they make it here."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

"He's right," Persephanie started, "We need to strike while the iron is hot...its too much of a risk to let them escape," she threw the dress over her clothes and walked to the hole in the ground, "We better get a move on---they are getting further and further out."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2010)

A small whine comes from Keyan as she bites her lip and glances at the door then back into the hole that Persaphanie is climbing into.  Again her eyes flip from the door to the elf before looking at the men in the room.  “Maybe your right…”  She says worriedly again gently biting her lip then nods.  “Okay…”  she assents softly before climbing down after the elf.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 16, 2010)

Narod watched the drama unfold quietly. He had jumped to his feet when Annette had leveled a crossbow, but he saw that it was easily taken care of. Furthermore, he wanted to go in that hole. Not because he cared so much about the cardinal or anything, but because he just needed to explore unexplainable trapdoors that lead somewhere from a random nobody's house. "Let's go then" He walked over to the trapdoor and moved in, laying his hand on his own crossbow in the run.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

Persephanie dropped into the cavern and rushed down the hall, keeping a watch for traps as she was instructed. The hall was rocky and seemed to have been there a while, it went on for quite some time and moved into a darkened expanse, the lantern provided light. 

As they said they would the party followed behind her, the tunnel led into a small clearing area where there were clothes strewn about on the ground, Persephanie called to the others, "There's clothes in here all over the ground."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

Batz gave them a once over to see if there where any Cardinal like Vestments and to try and figure out what kind of clothes they where. If there was anything big enough for him to wear over his armor, like a long coat, he'll put it on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

All of the clothes are guard uniforms from the city of Roma.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

Batz doesn't put any of them on then. "Hello, it looks like our rebels have been dressing up as town guard."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 16, 2010)

"So then the people who ushered us into the houses... And the body hasn't been recovered because..." Narod let his words speak for themselves as all began to make sense to him.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2010)

“So what do we do now?  Are we going to continue after them?”  Seoni asks as she counts the amount of outfits to see how many assailants there was.  “And, if there wasn’t a body how do we know he is dead anyway?”


----------



## Chaos (Feb 16, 2010)

"It seems to me that one answer can be provided to both questions. If there's a chance he's still alive, this doesn't seem like a time to give up" Narod asks, already looking for the way deeper in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

Persephanie was slightly confused by what they were guessing at but she had her own idea, "Maybe they just used the guise as town guards to shuttle the body down here in the confusion---it would have been a lot easier, the guards aren't looking for other guards." 

She did a quick scan of the room (taking a 10) and noticed something in a far corner against the wall.

"Look at this, blood," a huge spot of blood marked the floor and was just starting to dry. "Maybe this is where they laid him down at."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 17, 2010)

Narod walked over to where Persephanie was standing and kneeled down before the pool.

((If I want to check if it's fresh or not, do I need a skill-check?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

((there's not really a skill check needed if you can go over and look at it, if it was it would be Healing which is a wisdom check)) 

The blood looks like its only been there a few minutes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 17, 2010)

"Lets keep going," Batz said. There was a chance the cardinal would still be alive, and if that was the case the reward would be all the sweeter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Though she didn't believe it to be so, Persephanie agreed, "Yeah, we might catch these people soon..."

There was no sign of the actual town guards, they must have not found the house yet. The tunnel ahead was slightly wet. The water only rose about an inch. After a while the tunnel must have extended until they were out of the town completely. Up ahead there was a flickering light from somewhere down the cave...


----------



## Chaos (Feb 17, 2010)

Narod moved further into the tunnel. The splashing of his feet in the water disturbed him, anyone could hear them coming from quite some distance away. "Anyone will hear how many are coming from miles away..." He said, leveling his crossbow. "When you see a sentry, hit them hard and fast. Try to retain some measure of surprise"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2010)

Jax nodded, drawing his longsword. "Will we go with our friend's plan?" He asked, motioning towards Batz, "Or do we abandon stealth altogether? They will hear how many of us there are, and if they only see one person they might become suspicious. I advise we move as fast as possible."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

The tunnel hooked around to the right slightly and the flickering light grew brighter as they neared it. Besides their own noises and splashing as they walked, there wasn't any other sounds in the cavern. The air grew warm and the soft smell of something rotten wafted through the air. 

"I can go with either," Persephanie said, "Either plan is fine."

But when they reached the actual source of the light they found room that looked to be a small gathering area, there were pews and an altar covered in markings and symbols. The room was lit by torch light, this is what caused the flicker. 

And as they came into the room, the floor inclined upward brining them out of the water. A cloth hung behind the altar with a huge symbol marked on it and there was a small collection of bones and blood splatters on the altar's surface. Next to it all was a chalice.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 17, 2010)

"Well if this is no sect of some dark religion, you guys can shoot me" Narod took his sword in hands again. "I don't like this place. Let's search it and be done with it"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

((A search or perception check will be required to search the room. Narod's Perception is +6 so you roll a 1d20+6, you go here to do that. And then you post the roll))

Persephanie started to rifle through the room carefully, "These symbols they're Arcane or Satanic..." she paced around them looking over the symbols. 

On the far side of the room was a ladder.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

((I assume since she is a cleric she has knowledge religion.  Can you roll that for me CTK?  ))

Keyan moves toward the alter and looks at it.  “Disgusting…”  she says as she looks but doesn’t touch anything.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 17, 2010)

((No shit, 20 on my first own throw. I like this ))

Narod paced around the room, looking for any information the killers/evil priests/whatevers had left behind.

Perception check: 1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

((Keyan's knowledge Religion check is 1d20+4, I will roll it this time and answer accordingly)) 
*
Keyan's Knowledge (Religion):*
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)

The markings are identifiable to Keyan as being Satanic, Pentagrams and some writings in the language of the Infernal. 

In the search of the room Narod finds the droppings of blood along the ground where the body must have been carried, there's not much information to be found just the left behinds of the people who came through but it seems that this was a permanent meeting place, almost as if it were a church built to some demonic god that they worshiped. 

Narod also finds that the smell is close to that of rotten eggs and is strongest right behind the altar.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Batz decided to check the room over and make sure that the Cardinal's body wasn't stashed anywhere. If he doesn't find anything he insists, "Lets keep moving."

Perception
2+0 = 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Just as Batz says "Let's keep moving," there's a scream in a reptilian voice and five little creatures have appeared off to one side of the room, seemingly out of thin air, and are rushing toward the group crying out in the Dragon language. Their words are little more than gargled screams to most and they have their weapons drawn back and ready. 



Persephanie cried out, "Goodness...what are they!?" she drew her saber. 

Initiative for Kobolds: 
 1d20+1 → [2,1] = (3) 
   1d20+1 → [17,1] = (18) 
   1d20+1 → [16,1] = (17) 
   1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20) 
   1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20)

((to those new to the game, you Initiative modifier is on your sheet just below your HP and AC, for most of you it should be the same as your DEX modifier))


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Batz

HP: 13(13) (0 = 0)
AC: 20 (10 + 2 dex + 6 armor + 2 shield + 0 nat + 0 def)
Init: 12+2=14
CMB: +4
CMD: 16

Saves:
Fortitude +5 (+3 con + 2 base)
Reflex +2 (+2 dex +0 base)
Will +0 (+0 wis + 0 base)

+4/1d8+3/19-20x2

9+4=13/1+3=4/19-20x2
6+4=10/6+3=9/19-20x2
16+4=20/3+3=6/19-20x2
8+4=12/1+3=4/19-20x2
17+4=21/8+3=11/19-20x2


----------



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2010)

((Did I do it right?))

Init:

1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)

Narod bore down on the strange blue creatures, hacking with his sword in abandon.

+3/1d8+2/19-20x2

4+3=7
4+2=6
14+3=17
7+2=9
2+3=5
1+2=3
14+3=17
1+2=3
8+3=11
6+2=8


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

“I knew this wasn’t a good idea…”  Keyan muttered before reading herself.

Init
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 11(1) (11 = 10) 
AC: 16 (10 + 0 dex + 4 armor + 0 nat + 0 def +2 shield)

Saves:
Fortitude +4 (+2 con + 2 base)
Reflex +0 (+0 dex +0 base)
Will +5 (+3 wis + 2 base)
BAB: +0 


Round 1

Keyan will channel negative energy and smite one of the creatures.
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

Round 2

Keyan will then move in and attack with her scythe.
1d20+1
14+1 = 15

2d4+0
2,1+0 = 3

Round 3
1d20+1
5+1 = 6

2d4+0
2,3+0 = 5

Round 4
1d20+1
12+1 = 13

2d4+0
3,1+0 = 4

Round 5
1d20+1
13+1 = 14

2d4+0
3,1+0 = 4


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2010)

HP: 11/11

Saves: 
Fortitude: 4
Reflex: 0
Will: 4 (+2 against fear effects)

Initiative: Roll(1d20)+0:
15,+0
Total:15

Attack:
1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)
1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)

Damage:

1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d20+2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d20+2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Battle Order:
Keyan - 21
Persephanie - 20
Kobold #4 - 20
Kobold #5 - 20
Kobold #3 - 18
Kobold #2 - 17
Jax - 15
Batz - 14
Narod - 13
Kobold #1 - 3

*Battle Time*
Keyan manages to collide with one of the small lizard like creatures, sweeping her scythe in to slice into him [-4]. Instantly the kobold goes down, tumbling over the rocks as he falls.  Persephanie is right behind Keyan, slicing through the next of the Kobolds and bringing him down [-14]. 

The kobolds rush in, trying to spread out now that their numbers are already thinning. One of them yells something to the others and rushes to attack Narod, his tiny little spear isn't enough to get past the Half-Orc's armor and defenses. 

With the next of the trio, attacking Keyan he's lucky enough to get his hit through [-4 to Keyan]. The last of the remaining creatures goes for Jax and misses entirely. Jax immediately retaliates, laying the little guy out. [-8] Batz steps up to take a swing at one of the passing lizards and narrowly misses. 

Indeed the Kobolds are quick and this is also the cause of Narod's next missed attacks.  

Keyan picks up the slack with her next attack, trying to bury her scythe in one of the creatures as she turns and sees him running pass screaming. She misses and the two remaining kobolds seem to just be screaming and darting about in terror.

Persephanie is less successful and catch even catch up to the creatures to swing, when the kobolds rushes past her and try to score a hit, they prove too weak to get through her defenses as another one swings at her and misses.

As the Kobold runs past Persephanie Jax skewers it on his weapon, half buring it in the little reptiles gut and bringing him down. [-4] Batz shows similar issues with catching the last of the creatures as it escapes from his attempts at attack. 

The room is filled with the screams of the last kobold as he runs around shouting incoherently. Finally Narod lands his attack on the final one of the fiends ending his life [-9].

*Experience and Loot*
5 badly maintained spears meant for small characters
-5 little suits of armor
-2 smoke bombs
-1 tiny sling
- 500 XP 

Persephanie walked over to check one of the bodies on the ground, "They're kobolds?" she said, "What were they doing here and where were they when we came in?" 

One of the creatures is holding a small scroll in his tiny claw.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2010)

Jax calmly wiped the blood off his blade and sheathed it before kneeling down and bowing his head. After a few moments of murmuring to himself he stands, glancing around the room. "I see two possibilities. One, they naturally inhabit this tunnel. How they got here, I don't know. Or two, they were a surprise left for any intruders." He picked up the scroll clenched in one of the Kobold's claws. "Whats this?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

The small paper was a a blank scroll that seemed crinkled and wrinkled with time. 

"Does it say anything on it?" Persephanie asked just before she crossed herself and stooped down to mutter a prayer, accepting no interruption of her litany.


_"Whosoever shed last blood. By man shall his blood be shed. For immunity of god make he the man. Destroy all that which is evil. So that which is good may flourish. And I shall count thee among my favored sheep. And you shall have the protection of all the angels in heaven..."_

As she spoke, she wiped her curve blade down.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

"I don't think the creatures knew what it said..."  Keyan said cleaning her scythe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

"Kobolds are supposed to be smarter than you give them credit for," Persephanie said, "If what's said about them is true---they just came out of thin air...could it be they were using some kind of a spell? And could they have been responsible for the death of the Cardinal?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

“Let’s see what we can find out…”  Keyan looks closely at the scroll.

Knowledge Arcana

1d20+4
20+4 = 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

_The scroll is of course blank, but when upon thinking closer on it Keyan is certain that the scroll was infused with magic, more than likely the unholy kind (Arcane), and that the spell on it was was definitely Mass Invisibility, its the only way so many of them could have been hidden in this room. 

She also knows that though people can hide and ambush one using this spell, they can't attack without become visible again and if they're accidentally attacked, they become visible too. _


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

“I’m thinking this might be a mass invisibility spell…”  Keyan says mulling things over.  “They have to become visible to attack.  But, that still gives them the surprise…”  She gently nibbled on her lower lip.  “Do you think there will be more?”


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2010)

"I don't know," Jax said, crossing his arms over his chest. "Maybe...I can detect if there is evil in a man's heart, but to scan a room like this? I don't know if I could, or even if these creatures would register."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

"If it's a spell then it probably wears off in time..." Persephanie said. She kept her curve blade at the ready, "But there's no sign of the Cardinal down here, though I don't doubt he was brought this way," the spot of blood on the floor was still apparent in her mind. 

The cavern was not a dead end however, a ladder led to the surface. There would have been no way that these kobolds could have lifted the Cardinal and the people who had been seen in the town during the assassination had been human or elf sized...not small like these creatures. Kobolds would have never been allowed to walk free in the city. 

"Maybe we should see where it leads?"


----------



## Chaos (Feb 19, 2010)

"Hm, I don't think there are more. Monsters tend to attack in groups, and they know they stand less a chance when they attack one by one." Narod walked over to the ladder. "We've come this far, so it would be stupid to stop now. Let's keep going"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

Keyan bit her bottom lip gently again, a habit that gets worse with her nerves, and glances back the way they had come.  “I guess…it’s better than going back through the tunnels…”  She walks near the ladder and waits for her turn to climb.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

The ladder opened out in a field to the north of town, in the distance Roma could be seen against the backdrop of the darkening sky. The thing they climbed out of, a hole placed directly on the ground in the grass, seems to be out of place. 

Persephanie sighed, "We're so far from town..."

"Hey, you over there!" two Orcs were standing in the dust of a carriage as it pulled away down the trail. "What were you doing down there?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2010)

"Peace, brothers." Jax said, holding up a hand. "We're searching for someone. I don't know if it's a good idea to reveal all the details, but you can be sure we mean you know harm."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+7:
17,+7
Total:24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

The first Orc snorted looking back at the other and at the cart as it pulled away. "We was wondering what you're doing in *our* hole," he pounded his chest with a determined look on his face. 

((note, your roll did work...this is friendly for Orcs))


----------



## Chaos (Feb 20, 2010)

Narod walked over and started talking in Orcish. "You're not the only one who had to escape from that hellhole, sorry that we didn't ask permission" He glanced over at the carriage and faced the orcs again, a death-promising glare in his face "I hope you don't mind we ride with you for a bit"

Intimidation roll: (On the sheet, you forgot the +2 that Half-orc automatically receive)
1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

The two Orcs looked at one another, seemingly confused. But if you knew anything about Orcs, confusing them wasn't hard to do. "You want can ride in that cart?" one of them asked. 

The other rolled his huge eyes, "Well...you can't it left---" he didn't seem to be rude about it, he just seemed more confused. "It move too fast to catch now." 

"And loud," said the other.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2010)

"Who was in that carriage?" Jax asked, pointing to the carriage that was pulling away down the trail. "Did they use your hole too?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

The second Orc looked to the other, "Uhhh, we was stealin wheat from town..."

His companion hit him, "Stupid----he means we purchased wheats, we always brings thems through tunnel." 

Sense Motive for Persephanie:
   1d20+4 → [4,4] = (8)

"Did you two happen to see a Cardinal come through here?" she asked, she really hadn't had much of a dealing with Orcs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

((anyone there?))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2010)

((I'm here...do I roll a sense motive check?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

((You can or just proceed naturally, it shouldn't be hard to figure out something is up, I just rolled so low))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2010)

Jax's Sense Motive:
1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17)

"Well, so much for being subtle," Jax muttered as Persephanie questioned the Orcs about the Cardinal. It was probably just as well though, The Orcs were already confused enough as it is. Hopefully this more direct method would help them solve this puzzle sooner.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Jax can tell they're hiding something, something more than wheat and its then he notices the blood drops on the ground near where they stand.

The Orcs glanced at Persephanie and then at each other, "Um, no know what you're talking about."

"It's a simple question, did you see a Cardinal being carried through here by anyone?" Persephanie asked. 

The pair of Orcs seemed more suspicious now, rubbing their hands together and glancing around. "Uh, we're not sure."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

Narod looked at the orcs and frowned. "We're not sure? That sounds like you did. Now you better tell us what you know"

Intimidation Check
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2010)

"They're hiding something." Jax muttered darkly. "See? Blood," He said, pointing to where the Orcs were standing. "I'd advise you two to listen to our friend here," Jax said, nodding towards Narod, "Or things might get ugly."

((No intimidation, just stating a fact.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

The Orcs, backed into a corner now see nothing better to do but attack, they rush towards the group unarmed. But they are back a short distance and it will take them time to reach the party. 

As they thunder over the grass you've got time to stop their charge.

((Initiative Rolls for anyone who's on)) 

*Initiative for the Orcs:*
   1d20+0 → [7,0] = (7) 
   1d20+0 → [2,0] = (2)


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

*Initiative for Narod:
*
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)

"You want to die so badly?" Narod screamed as the orcs charged in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

((You can go ahead and roll attack too))

Persephanie's Initiative:
   1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)

This time the parties numbers greatly overshadow those of the enemy, more over the charge has opened them up for attack, she's going to attempt to flank by putting the enemy between the group. 



Attacks:
   1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22) 
   1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13) 
   1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)

Dmg:
   1d10+2 → [2,2] = (4) 
   1d10+2 → [2,2] = (4) 
   1d10+2 → [5,2] = (7) 


*((if you want to do manuvers, there's a lot of them that can help, you only need to describe what you're trying and I will work it into combat))*


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

Narod countercharged, sword leading and ready to chop off any orc limbs that would come into range.

Attack:

1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d20+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d20+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d20+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)

Damage:

1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8+2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d8+2 → [1,2] = (3)


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax shook his head, frowning. He didn't like it when something that could've been simple devolved into fighting and killing. But what was to be expected? They were orcs after all. Jax drew his sword and readied his shield, advancing somewhat slower than Narod. He'll try to keep the orcs attention on him and draw them away from Keyan or Persephanie.

HP: 11/11
AC: 17
Saves: 
Fortitude: 4
Reflex: 0
Will: 4 (+2 against fear effects)

Initiative: Roll(1d20)+0:
10,+0
Total:10

Attacks:
1d20+4 → [10,4] = (14)
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10)
1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)

Damage:
1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)
1d8+2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

*Battle Order: *
Persephanie - 16
Jax - 10
Narod - 9
Orc #1 - 7
Orc #2 - 2 

As the Orcs thundered over the ground toward the group, Persephanie moved to one side to attempt to attack from the back. (withholding actions). Jax meets the Orcs with a hefty blow, bringing the first of them crashing down.[-7]

The second Orc reaches Narod and because of his charging and Persephanie's flanking, Narod is able to penetrate the Orc's lackluster defense and cut into the creatures chest. With an exhausted grunt the Orc stands there in front of Narod [-8]. 

Despite thinking to Orc was already done for, because he was, Persephanie thrusts her sword into the mix, sliding the thin, curved blade between the ribs of on the side of the Orcs barreled chest.[-4]

Slowly the Orc sinks to the ground and flops onto its side. 

*EXP - 150*
Studded Leather armor (2)

Upon checking one of the bodies Persephanie finds a folded up note. But its written in Orc.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax wipes the blood off his sword, sheathing it before dropping to a knee and mumbling quietly to himself. He dusts off his hands and walks over to the orcs' bodies, closing their eyes before standing and rejoining Persephanie and Narod.
"I recognize the writing." Jax said as he examined the note from over Persephanie's shoulder. "It's orcish. Can you-" He asked, nodding towards Narod.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2010)

“Geeze.  You guys sure made short work of them.”  Keyan said looking at the bodies of the two orcs.  “Would be nice if we knew what that said…”  She then followed Jax’s eyes and looked Narod.  “Can you read it?”  Keyan asked then looked at the other two.  “Anyone?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

-Secret roll for linguistics check-

"It seems to be---a list of some sorts, the dashes at the start and the way the words are organized. It wasn't written by Orc hands...could it be instructions?" 

Persephanie turns the note over to Narod.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 23, 2010)

Batz sighed and said, "You know in hindsight it might have been a good idea to capture one of them alive for questioning. Just putting that out there."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

"It seems like they might not have been all that bright in the first place," Persephanie said, "But looks to me like they know something about the disappearance of the Cardinal's body." 

A strong voice from behind them called out, "You there, what are you doing out here?" it was three men in stout armored suits, and a fourth man who spoke and seemed to be leading the other two. He was a rough looking mad with dark greasy hair matted down to the sides of his face.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 23, 2010)

"Oh, not much I suppose." Batz answered the man. "We where just traveling when we were set upon by these orcs. Crazed brutes really, shame we had to put them down."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

"Orcs? Did you see any Kobolds--tiny blaggauards seem to be responsible for this in some way...we searched this town from wall to wall and the only conclusion that we can come to is that this is where they Cardinal must have been taken."

There was a pause, the man, a gruff looking half Orc rubbed at his green skinned chin, "Excuse me, I didn't introduce myself, I'm Marggar, Church Inquisitor---I only happened to be here when this travesty occurred." 

Marggar glanced Persephanie, Jax and Keyan over...it seemed they had some affiliation with the Church, he looked back to Batz and Narod now, "Seem to be an odd group of company, you are....have you heard about the trouble in town?"


----------



## Chaos (Feb 23, 2010)

Narod quickly read the note then stowed it in his pocket. "We had figured something unusual was going on, with all the yelling and no one in sight, but we don't know what it is." A small pause "Pray enlighten us"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

"A Cardinal was murder and his body stolen right from beneath the noses of the town guard, we're searching for the culprits as we speak," Marggar said. 

Persephanie's head darted from side to side, "But..we did see something---we weren't just walking," it wasn't her way to lie to Church officials. Her job with the Church and her faith depended on it. As she explained things her movements were slightly desperate, "We happened upon these Orcs and when we mentioned the Cardinal they attacked us, they must have been in on it." 

"Common Orcs hatching a plan of this magnitude? Truthfully their breed is much more idiotic than myself or your half-Orc friend here, they would have no such way of coming up with such a scheme." Marggar looked them over, "I'll get out of your hair and continue my search."

The note, which Narod read before Maggar saw it was a list as Persephanie guessed. It said 



_Meet under woman's house_
_Take Important Man_
_Give the Stone to the Kobolds_
_Take Man's Body to the Surface_
_Put Body in Cart_


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 23, 2010)

Batz thought about mentioning the cart to the man before he left, but if the cart had the body of the Cardinal in it the reward would be greater if they managed to collect the body first. "Lets go track down that cart," he suggested, "It's the only lead we have left."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 23, 2010)

“It will take ages to catch up to that wagon…”  Keyan said turning and looking in the direction the cart had gone.  “You saw how fast they were moving.”  She looked at her feet and shrugged.  “I guess we better get going…”


----------



## Chaos (Feb 23, 2010)

Narod looked over to his companions. "Yea, let's go get those guys" He started walking. While pacing, he said "Those orcs had received clear instructions from something or someone. The note detailed what they had to do. Meet under woman's house. Take important man. Give stone to Kobolds. Take man's body to the surface. Put man's body on the cart. That's what the note read. Clearly someone else gave them these instructions."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2010)

"So know we know it was the Cardinal." Jax said, walking beside Narod. "What other 'important man' could that be referring to?" He looked up the road to where the carriage had disappeared. "Does anyone have a map? I'm not familiar with this area, and I'd like to know where that carriage was probably heading."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2010)

Keyan…


“What do you think that stone was?  Did we pick one off those creatures when we killed them?  Why is it so special?”  Keyan asked knowing Narod was right about the cardinal so she didn’t feel like she needed to discuss it further.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 24, 2010)

"Well, for sure we didn't pick a stone off them, we were in a damn cave, it's quite logical we missed to take it when it was a stone" Narod answered. To Jax, he said "I don't really know the area, but since it is a cart, we can be quite sure they'll keep to the road"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

The road that curved north of the town and weaved off into the distance was pretty much the only major road for a while, if they weren't worried about being followed...

Persephanie reluctantly nodded, she would go along she supposed, "I guess I have to if we're to stop them from getting away and no one believes us..." 

There was no faster way to travel and taking the road was the only way to ensure that the cart had no where to turn off at. The group moved up the road together and they passed no one, for an hour or so they walked. Off in the distance, along the road a windmill turned, "There's a river and a farming village up----we could ask if they saw anything..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 24, 2010)

Regarding the stone Batz said, "Well since we killed the Kobolds, we can always go back to the cave later to check for the stone."

When they got close to the town he also said, "At the least, we know that cart came in this direction. Lets check the place out and make sure it didn't stop here. And if we can figure out which way it went we can follow it. We have to be careful though. There is a good chance that whoever planned this probably has someone in town who is working with them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

The town of Merrymeed was small and nestled against some low hills where a tiny windmill rested. It was surrounded by farm land and bisected by a river, a river that probably in some incarnation ran out to the sea. Town was quiet as the party approached and it seemed peaceable enough. 

A man was painting the side of a fence just as they entered the town, "Aye there," he waved the brush, his pale face was splashed with small splotches of paint, "You folk look like you might be in need of a bit of help!" he dipped the brush back into the bucket. "More importantly, you look like you could use some of McMillian's Sweet Milk!"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2010)

“At least we can rest a little in the town.”  Keyan said quietly as they approached the man painting.  Seeing him wielding the brush Keyan stepped behind the others.  “Sweet milk?  What is that exactly?  I mean I am thirsty…”  she mumbled curious over the brew as she peeked around at the man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

"What? You don't know Sweet Milk?" asked the man wide eyed and with his mouth agape. "This is a right tragedy, it is---" he reached down for a bottle off to the side of the fence, there was a line of them, three of them empty, one half drank, he handed Keyan the full one. "Go on there, Sister," he guessed because of her dress at her occupation. 

Persephanie smirked, "You wouldn't have happened to see a cart pass this way---"

"Yeah, they'd have none of my milk, haven't seen them around before---but they're still up at the old windmill."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2010)

"They're still here?" Jax asked, eyes snapping up. "We really should go then, before they leave again." He said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

"Did kind of want to try this Sweet Milk," Persephanie said, "But duty calls..." 

Seemingly out of nowhere the man produces another bottle, "There you are little miss."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2010)

“Um…”  Keyan says looking at the bottle and toward the windmill.  “Thank you so much for the sweet milk sir!  And, for the information!  I will try to bring the bottle back!”  She waves at the man and follows the others and eyes the bottle skeptically.  “Do you think it’s good?”  Keyan asks Persephanie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 25, 2010)

Persephanie took a big drink of it as they walked toward the windmill at the other end of town, "It's just regular milk...creamy but not different," Persephanie said.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2010)

“Really?”  Keyan asks sniffing the bottle and looking at her.  She shrugs then and takes a drink.  “It tastes good…”  She mumbles taking another drink then holding it out to the others.  “Anyone else want a drink?”  She asks as they hurry toward the windmill.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 25, 2010)

"Sure, if you don't mind?" Batz asked, always willing to take a hand-out.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2010)

“I’m sure there is more than enough to go around.”  Keyan says handing him the bottle with a smile.  “Do you really think we will find what we are looking for?”  She gestures toward the windmill, a worried look in her eyes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 25, 2010)

Batz takes a quick drink and replies, "Probably. Or it could could be a trap in case the nice farmer decided to set us up incase anyone came looking for his friends. Either way we won't know if we don't go into the Windmill and see for ourselves. We should be ready for a fight."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2010)

A groan escaped Keyan.  “So much fighting…”  She said softly.  “Maybe there is a way to finish this without bloodshed.  You know, talking things out.  Ask them to give the cardinal’s body back?  I mean…if it’s just a body…why get ourselves killed for it…”  Keyan looked down at the ground as they walked knowing they were going to say something smart about that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 25, 2010)

"I doubt they will be willing to give it back---" Persephanie said. "You have to realize---if they give the body back the Church can easily revive him."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 26, 2010)

"Yea, they had quite some trouble in bringing it over here, there's a damn small chance they'll just hand it over now" Narod said as they approached the mill. "I'd like to settle this without blows, but don't count on it and be ready to fight"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> "Yea, they had quite some trouble in bringing it over here, there's a damn small chance they'll just hand it over now" Narod said as they approached the mill. "I'd like to settle this without blows, but don't count on it and be ready to fight"



The town was indeed small and the trip to the other side only took a few minutes. From a distance, the windmill could be seen rising up into the sky spinning slowly, but it was no longer in use and it only seemed to stand because there was no need to tear it down. 

It was hard to spot at first but men were standing guard around the path leading off from the road up through the hills. 

But up at the windmill there was some commotion as six horses approached over the rise of one of the hills coming into sight. It was still a good distance for the party to reach the windmill and the horses were closer.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 26, 2010)

"Oi people. Those horses are taking the body, I guess. We'd better hurry before we find out anyway" Narod increased his pace, motioning the others to follow suit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2010)

Persephanie pointed at the standard and flag that was held by the lead horse's rider, "That's a Church banner! They must have beat us here."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 26, 2010)

Narod didn't slow his pace. "Then they might need some back-up" He yelled back to Persephanie, though for himself, he wasn't all too sure of the church's intents. He shrugged it off as paranoia, though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2010)

They closed in on the guards at the roadside near the path leading up to the windmill, there were four of them, two Orcs and two men. Almost immediately upon seeing them, they turned to face the approaching party. 

"Stop! What are you doing here!" the Orc yelled in the distance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2010)

Jax frowned. How could the church have beat them here? They couldn't have. So why was there a church banner?

He had a very bad feeling about this.

He sighed when he saw the Orcs and the men. Guards. Maybe they could get by this one without resorting to violence. "We were sent  Jax shouted back to the here to check up on how things were doing here!"

Bluff
Roll(1d20)+3:
7,+3
Total:10


----------



## Kuno (Feb 26, 2010)

“They were disguised before.  Why wouldn’t they be now?”  Keyan mumbles quietly while standing behind the pair of men but otherwise staying quiet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2010)

((The guards at the roadside were not with the Church, they were just the guards that were guarding the windmill, the Church people came from the side and the guards didn't see them.))

One of the guards moved toward the group, "No one gets past here, boss's orders," they all raised their crossbows to aim at the approaching group.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2010)

((Ah. Got it.))

When the Orc raised a crossbow, Jax slid to a halt. "What now?" He asked the rest of the group, keeping his voice low. "Do we fight, or keep trying to bluff our way through it?"


----------



## Chaos (Feb 27, 2010)

"Bluff's not gonna work. I think. They've explicit orders to let no one trough" Narod scowled. "Though I don't really feel like catching a crossbow quarrel with my face"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2010)

"Fight..." Persephanie said, "If we must..." she touched the hilt of her sword slowly. 

One of the four, the one holding his crossbow up already hadn't anticipated this perhaps. His weapon wasn't loaded and perhaps they could get the hit in right there. It was only a thirty foot jog and crossbows weren't something one wanted to use with fighters all around them. 

"Stay where you are," he said as he fidgeted with one of the crossbow bolts.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 27, 2010)

"I'm done with talking, this might be our best chance" Narod started running and drew his sword.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2010)

((Roll initiative))

Persephanie's Initiative:
   1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)


-rolls for guards, will be posted with battle-


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2010)

((Ah right, sorry ))

Narod's Initiative:
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2010)

1d20+1 → [14,1] = (15) (guard #1)
1d20+1 → [18,1] = (19) (guard #1)
1d20+1 → [11,1] = (12) (guard #1)
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22) (crossbowman)

Persephanie reaches the guard next to the crossbowman before he even fires and gets in her attack before he can even ready himself. There's not much time for the group to try and work their way around these men. Because they are still flat footed she gets sneak attack applied to damage:

Atk:
   1d20+4 → [10,4] = (14)

Dmg:
   1d10+2+1d6 → [8,2,5] = (15) 




One of the guards goes down but the crossbowman is able to get his shot off, before Narod can reach him: 

Atk: 
   1d20+3 → [1,3] = (4)

The shot most certainly misses.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2010)

Attack:

1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)

Damage:

1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)
1d8+2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)
1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5)


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2010)

HP: 11/11

Saves: 
Fortitude: 4
Reflex: 0
Will: 4 (+2 against fear effects)

Initiative: Roll(1d20)+0:
19,+0
Total:19


Attack:
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)
1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24) ((Threaten)) 1d20+4 → [7,4] = (11)
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)
1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)

Damage:

1d8+2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 28, 2010)

HP: 13(13) (0 = 0)
AC: 20 (10 + 2 dex + 6 armor + 2 shield + 0 nat + 0 def)
Init: 15+2=17
CMB: +4
CMD: 16
Speed: 30

Saves:
Fortitude +5 (+3 con + 2 base)
Reflex +2 (+2 dex +0 base)
Will +0 (+0 wis + 0 base)

-longsword +4/1d8+3/19-20x2

Round 1: 5+4=9/4+3=7
Round 2: 12+4=16/1+3=4
Round 3: 12+4=16/5+3=8
Round 4: 13+4=17/6+3=9
Round 5: 16+4=20/7+3=10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Narod swings at the crossbowman but misses badly. But just his being near the crossbow wielder assures it will be harder for him to take his next shot. 

At the same time Jax lays into another of the guardsmen, dropping him instantly. The guard cries out, but its far too late for anyone to do anything about it. Batz is right behind him, stabbing at the other man but missing as the man deflects the blow away. 

He returns the hit against Batz, but misses also. And the last of the men tries to attack Persephanie. She's hit and wounded [-3] though she manages to return the favor [-10] and the man is killed. 

The last of the men backs away, "Come on now, can't we just talk this over?" he asks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

"Only if you put down your weapons and surrender!" Batz warned, planning to keep up the attack.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

The man complies and the bowman does the same, dropping his weapon to the ground. Persephanie is nursing her wound with one hand and holding her blade out with the other. 

With both of the men disarmed and standing with their hands in the air and far from their weapons they seem to pose little threat now. 

"We just going to let them go?" asked Persephanie.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2010)

"Maybe." Narod growled "What were you guarding out here? Tell me all you know quickly and we will send you on your way"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

"Forget telling us," Batz said, "show us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"Show you?" the man who had held the bow says, "If word got back about what we'd done, there'd be no one to protect us, I'd rather be killed here on the spot." 

"H-he's right, if we get seen with you there won't be a power in Heaven and Earth to stop them!" 

"They seem so spooked," Persephanie commented. She stayed back, kept her hand on her hilt and did nothing.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2010)

"Then ye'd better be damn descriptive. Everything you know, now and quick"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"I'd rather die than tell you and be tortured and killed," said the man who'd held a sword earlier.

The Crossbowman makes for his weapon in a last ditch effort to get it up and take a shot. 


*Spoiler*: _..._ 



Bowman Initiative: 
   1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12) 

Guard Initiative:
   1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20) 


Narod Initiative: 
   1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23) 

Jax Initiative: 
   1d20 → [20] = (20)

Batz Initiative: 
   1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)

Persephanie Initiative:
  1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)




The Bowman moves for the bow and tries to grab Persephanie or Narod to take them hostage. Narod's far too responsive and moves to counteract, stepping down on the crossbow. The other guard pulls a dagger, but Jax is right on top of him (using second round roll from earlier) and sinks his sword down on the side of the man's neck, slipping the blade between his shoulder and the rise of his neck. [-8] The man slumps down into the dirt. Batz goes to break the grip that the bowman has on Persephanie, and is forced to sink his blade into the man's chest [-4]. Persephanie pulls her arm away, slightly shaken up by the sudden flash of movement. 

It's all over in a second or two and they're standing there in the midst of what was a momentary chaos. As the one guard goes down, he's still living, but he sinks a hidden dagger into his own heart finishing himself off. 

As he expires, he gasps, "It's..." and sinks into the mud on his side.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2010)

"Hm. We're really facing some bad guys" Narod said, not really deterred as he continued towards the mill.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2010)

Keyan covers her mouth watching the others.  ?I?I?m sorry for not helping??  She mumbles after the entire fight was over.  ?I don?t mean to be so worthless??  Keyan kicks a rock like and decides to look around a bit as to not be so useless.

Perception Check
1d20+3
11+3 = 14

Afterward she will ask if anyone needs to be healed.  If they do she will use Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2010)

Jax shakes his head slowly, wiping the blood off his sword for what feels like the tenth time today. He sighs as he bends down, mumbling a short prayer before closing the man's eyes. "Nonsense." He says to Keyan. "We all have our talents. Killing isn't the only one, and it is far from the most useful."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

(( requires a roll))

Keyan casts Cure Light Wounds on Persephanie: 
   1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5) 

Persephanie thanked Keyan, "Thanks," she said as the skin around her wound was mended back together by a healing greenish light. 

Off in the distance there's a commotion coming from the windmill, the sounds of magic and the flares of energy can be heard along with the clashing of metallic weapons.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2010)

"Sounds like they've started without us." Jax says, looking up at the windmill. "We should go, give the church some backup. As much as I hate to say it, they'll probably need all the help they can get." Jax begins to head towards the windmill.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 2, 2010)

“It….It’s the least I can do…”  Keyan said quietly before looking toward the windmill.  With a deep sigh she follows toward the commotion.  


((Sorry…didn't realize…))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a pretty long jog up the road to where the windmill sits nestled down between the hills and there are no more guards and no visible look outs. The door to the windmill itself when they reach it is rammed in and broken half to splinters. The sounds of battle have grown in intensity now...

"What has happened here today will not go unnoticed---more will be sent!" one voice said.

A gruff voice answered, "By then it will be far too late, at least for you I'm afraid..."

The party is able to slip in on what must have been a blood bath, all manner of men, orcs and kobolds lay slaughtered and only a small set of individuals remain on the side of the Church. A dwarf dressed in Church attire is interrogating the one human male left speckled with blood. He wears a gold and green outfit with a cloak and on the cloaks back is an insignia.  

"You were too idealistic in what you tried to do," said the man from the floor, "Your ruse will come to light!" 

"Doubtful," the dwarf said as he drew a long sword and jabbed it into the man's chest, kicking his body over. "Get this heretical scum away from me---and find the Cardinal's body, I want it burned." 

The other soldiers with him nodded and went to work.

"What the Hell is going on here?" whispered Persephanie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2010)

Jax frowned. "Burn the Cardinal's body?" He whispered back to Persephanie. "I...Have a sneaking suspicion these people aren't on our side." He shook his head, trying to clear hi thoughts. "But it doesn't matter. We need to find the Cardinal's body before they do. We cannot let any harm come to it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 2, 2010)

Despite the fact she was being spoken to, Persephanie said nothing. The cardinals body wasn't a hard find, it was right near where the man had been stabbed and it was lit on fire with one of the soldiers torches. 

"Why are they doing this?" Persephanie said, shocked. 

These men were dressed in Church attire and had ridden up carrying Church standards. Why would they kill these other men, if they were working with them anyway?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 2, 2010)

"Can we handle these guys? We need some answers, and just standing here watching the cardinal burn won't help us at all" Narod said, disgusted at the flames licking on the body's feet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 2, 2010)

"Well there's more of them than us and I would chance to say if they're in one of the orders they could take us apart easily," Persephanie said. "Still I want some answers."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 2, 2010)

"I'm quite sure they're not the types for talking" Narod said "But for other matters. I'm here with three church-goers, and none of you know what kind of people they might be?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 2, 2010)

"I have an plan," Batz recommended, "We'll move out into a field and build a bon fire. That will lure them to the fire for them to investigate. We can throw the guy we killed just now onto fire too. That way when they investigate the fire they'll see a body burning in it and think it's the cardinal. Wither they fall for it or not, it should buy us some time to search for the Cardinal's body ourselves without having to fight them directly."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 4, 2010)

((Where is everyone?))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 4, 2010)

“But isn’t that the Cardinal’s body?”  Keyan asks pointing to the body that was burning near them.  “Shouldn’t we put it out?”  She looks around for anything to put out the fire with.

Perception Check
1d20+3
12+3 = 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

"That's his body," Persephanie said, "But we should try to do something." 

The men were setting more of the barn on fire, one of them among them was some kind of spell caster. 

"Something is very wrong here," she said, "We could try the idea Batz had..."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 5, 2010)

"Fine" Narod started pacing towards one of the haystacks. "Less talking, more burning"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

The group fell back from the side of the windmill to the fields outlining the mill. It was still wet from the rain though and it would be hard to start a fire. As they set up to light it there was a brisk wind, "How much do we light?" asked Persephanie. 

"There's going to need to be smoke if we're to get this to work..." off to the side there was a hay bail lumped oup on the ground, but it was surely wet too. It would take too much time to light for them to light. 

((If you'll remember, the post that started the thread talked of rain))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2010)

“What if we pull the top few layers off the hay…”  Keyan said looking at the pile then around them.  “Something…”  She tried to think but looked worriedly at the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

The rain had lasted the better part of the week in at least some capacity, the ground was very saturated and the hay wouldn't be much better. 

Behind them the men who had come from the Church were lighting more of the barn's inside, another of them that seemed to be some kind of mage was lighting the outside with magical fire.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 8, 2010)

"Does anyone around here know a different option then hide behind the haystacks and later search the barn?" Narod asked resigned when he noticed that the hay was practically unburnable.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 8, 2010)

Batz reached into his pack and pulled out his dry bed roll. "Here, this will make good kindling and get a fire started."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2010)

Batz's blanket is able to be lit easily enough but it's taken so much time to initiate the fire that by the time that its lit, one of the people who is with the Church members comes to the door of the windmill and sees the beginnings of the fire. He seems confused as to what he's looking at and he steps out a little ways from the door to investigate. From him to the group, its about sixty feet.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 16, 2010)

"So what now?" Narod said to the others "All of them are still at the guy's back" His face cracked into a smile "We could create some ruckus to draw him in closer"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2010)

"He's too far from us." Jax said. "I'm at a loss though, so I'll just follow your lead."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 17, 2010)

The man at the door peered out at the group and then turned to look back into the mill, "Out here! There's someone spying on us!" he shouted. 

His voice boomed back into the mill and there was no immediate response. Then, as the glow of fire spread through the mill, six of the men who had been with the Dwarf rolled forward through the door to block the entry way, "Who are they?" asked one of the men.

"They're just what we have been looking for! Take them alive!" came a gruff voice from somewhere back in the mill. 

The seven figures advanced from the mill door toward the party.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 18, 2010)

"Gotta go wrong sometimes" Narod said, almost apologetically. He wheeled around and started running. "Better do the same, people, I'm not for falling in with them"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

“Run?”  Keyan looks back at the men coming from the barn.  “Running away is good.  I can deal with that…”  She mutters following Narod.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2010)

Persephanie follows them, running behind as fast as she could. The group moves over the field back to the toward the town and the men chase after them. At the edge of the village of Mintz, where the party finally makes it, they happen upon an enclosed little house that seems to be abandoned. 

"In here!" Persephanie says, "We can hide out?" 

The rain begins again, the party is safe inside of the house on a floor made of sticks and covered in dirt. Most of the furnishing in the house are gone or broken. Persephanie sits on the counter top, "What was all of that? Church officials?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2010)

"I doubt it." Jax muttered darkly. "Though no matter who they are or what they were doing, it's horrible news."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 21, 2010)

"Yeh. People who are either dressed up as church officials or are church officials who burn cardinal bodies mean trouble." Narod said, but more concerned with their present course of action, he added "So what do we do now? They'll find us here eventually if they really want us. It's not like the people of this village will stand against them"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

"Doubtful, they won't have the time to find us," Persephanie said. She was hunched down against the wall, "I mean I know they're officials from the Church, I recognized one of them..." 

She seemed very uneasy about the whole thing as if she had a hard time admitting that she could be sure where they were from and who they were.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2010)

"At this point whether they're true church officials or impostors doesn't matter." Jax said, rubbing the bridge of his nose. He was confused by the whole development but not as disturbed as Persephanie. No, Jax had never placed as much trust in the church as the elf. "If they recognized us- any of us- then we're in danger." He began rubbing his hands together, an reflex from his childhood. "If this is revealed, we risk the land being plunged into civil war...and with the Endless still coming, that's something we cannot afford." Jax said. "The fewer people we tell the better. And we have to do something about this."


----------

